# Sandbridge bait and tackle???



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Well it is time for annual pilgrimage to SB Aug27-Sep6....heard the pawn shop was the latest bait and tackle location to go belly up down that way. Is there anything to fill the void in the south end or do I have to go up into VB? Thanks in advance for any info......one more question.....anybody ever fish anymore?! Place has been a funeral palor this year......


----------



## raika11182 (Jul 4, 2015)

I dunno... I still think you're better off venturing into VB. The forum HAS been really quiet this year, but honestly I think that's because it's been a slow year for fishing overall. The reports aren't exactly exciting... croaker... croaker... croaker... OH HEY A WHITING.... croaker... croaker. The surf is still fun, of course, but for whatever reason the variety of fish just doesn't seem to be there this year. So I hope you have better luck than a lot of us have this year. At least the water's been really comfortable for wading, and the water quality actually seems a little better than previous years, too.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

best bet would be princess anne dist, ocean east, or atlantic bait and tackle


----------



## BnCFishin (Jan 25, 2016)

I agree, heat and weather(been kicked off pier twice for lightning) has kept me off saltwater past few weeks. Hope to get back out soon!


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks fellas.....was just hoping someone had filled the Bruce's/Pawn Shop void down south but no worries i will make the necessary treks into VB. Hopefully there is a bit more action and variety by the time I get down. I usually try to report daily when down there so I will talk to you all then.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Don't count on the Kmart on General Booth nor the one on First Colonial Rd for fill in tackle items.
They both have shut down as well.


----------

